# Remington 870 wingmaster



## Bfan (Jan 20, 2016)

Remington 870 wingmaster. 12 gauge with smooth bore deer barrel. Great for self defense or deer hunting. Has a bushnell shotgun scope and saddle mount to go with it. Check pictures for condition. Two scratches where saddle mount screws were at but other than that ok. $550.00


----------



## EyeGottem (Sep 20, 2014)

Where are you located??


----------



## Bfan (Jan 20, 2016)

Rio grande Ohio.


----------



## Bfan (Jan 20, 2016)

Gallia county


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

A real gun.


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

If this gun is still for sale I would like to know if it is a 3in or two and three-quarter thank you

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

pipedream said:


> If this gun is still for sale I would like to know if it is a 3in or two and three-quarter thank you
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


Barrel is stamped 2 3/4


----------



## Bfan (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Bfan (Jan 20, 2016)

Price dropped to 525.00


----------



## Bfan (Jan 20, 2016)

500.00


----------

